# Inside the Egyptian Museum of Antiquities



## senior chef (Sep 5, 2021)

During my travels in Egypt, I spent considerable time in the Egyptian Museum of Antiquities.
Obviously, there is much to hold our attention. I spent quite awhile studying the Narmer Palette and , of course The Tutankamen exhibits on the 2nd floor. However, it was the statue of Pharaoh Khafre which mesmerized me. There are no benches to sit and study the exhibits, so I often had to sit on the floor , propped up against the wall if I wanted to soak up an exhibit.

It was thus, with the Statue of Pharaoh Khafre.  Usually, when I spend time at various museums and archaeological sites, I lug along a half dozen books that teach me about what I'm studying.

The statue of Pharaoh Khafre, made of black diorite, the second hardest stone, (surpassed only by diamonds), is as smooth as glass. As I sat against the wall and read what my books were telling me about Khafre, I occasionally stood up and examined it close up. Yeah, I know it's forbidden to touch the exhibits BUT when no one was looking I couldn't help myself and I lightly ran my fingers over that incredibly smooth statue. I wondered how the artisan could have achieved such smoothness as he worked on the diorite.

I must have spent a whole hour communing with that statue. I did get a chuckle as flocks of tour groups were herded passed , spending only  minute seeing that statue.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 5, 2021)

Wow! That's 
pretty incredible!


----------



## Devi (Sep 5, 2021)

What a fantastic trip. Thanks for telling us about it!


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

Wow, the statue is absolutely brilliant. It always makes me wonder how the artist created it and what tools he used.
Can you imagine the statue when it was first created? It would have been Magnificent
Pharaoh Khafre was 4th Dynasty I think, correct me if I'm wrong.
@senior chef thank you so much for sharing this work of art, very much appreciated.


----------



## bowmore (Sep 5, 2021)

I was looking around for another Egyptian statue, and came across a standing statue of Pharaoh Khafre for about $60 on Etsy. I do not know if you are interested, but it would be a great memento of your trip.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 5, 2021)

bowmore said:


> I was looking around for another Egyptian statue, and came across a standing statue of Pharaoh Khafre for about $60 on Etsy. I do not know if you are interested, but it would be a great memento of your trip.


Thank you, but I have all the mementos I want.


----------



## Shero (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## bowmore (Sep 5, 2021)

Thank you, Shero. It brings back memories of my visit to the museum


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 5, 2021)

Hubby and I were at that museum in 2000 but our time was very limited because we were on a bus tour. We decided not to try to see everything and, like you, looked at things we found most interesting. I have a long lasting memory of spending time looking down on a truly marvellous marble statue of Rameses II but for the life of me I cannot remember where it was located. The workmanship and the finish were outstanding and made quite an impression on me.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 5, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Hubby and I were at that museum in 2000 but our time was very limited because we were on a bus tour. We decided not to try to see everything and, like you, looked at things we found most interesting. I have a long lasting memory of spending time looking down on a truly marvellous marble statue of Rameses II but for the life of me I cannot remember where it was located. The workmanship and the finish were outstanding and made quite an impression on me.


There are statues of Ramses ll literally everywhere BUT the one you saw might have been one of the biggest,  in Memphis.
Is this the one you saw ? If you were on a tour group, very likely it would have been included. Yes, the name of the area is Memphis, a 45 minute drive from Cairo. Probably you would have seen "The Step Pyramid" on the same day.


----------



## Shero (Sep 5, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Thank you, Shero. It brings back memories of my visit to the museum


You are most welcome bowmore


----------



## senior chef (Sep 5, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Hubby and I were at that museum in 2000 but our time was very limited because we were on a bus tour. We decided not to try to see everything and, like you, looked at things we found most interesting. I have a long lasting memory of spending time looking down on a truly marvellous marble statue of Rameses II but for the life of me I cannot remember where it was located. The workmanship and the finish were outstanding and made quite an impression on me.


Warrigal, do these photos ring a bell ?


----------

